# J. Crew x Alden Indy Boots



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

On Saturday I went by the Alden store on Madison and tried on a pair of Indy boots. Great, incredibly comfortable, but I didn't love the color. I decided to wait until the J. Crew version Mr. Mort had predicted was released. Well, on Sunday I wandered into the liquor store, and they were right there on the front table!

First, the bad news: There was talk of these being ~$200. They are not. They are retailing for $450, a $125 upcharge over the standard Alden 405's.

But the good news: They are INCREDIBLE. (Yes, I have ugly carpet, great).





I wore them out of the store and so they have about 5 miles of wear on them. Incredibly comfortable, great collaboration.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

are the long wings back yet?


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

videocrew said:


> I wore them out of the store and so they have about 5 miles of wear on them. Incredibly comfortable, great collaboration.


How was the sizing? Did you go half size down?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm an 11EE in Weejuns, a 12D in Sperrys, a tight 11E in the Alden 986 (though getting looser with each wear), and these are an 11D.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

videocrew said:


> On Saturday I went by the Alden store on Madison and tried on a pair of Indy boots. Great, incredibly comfortable, but I didn't love the color. I decided to wait until the J. Crew version Mr. Mort had predicted was released. Well, on Sunday I wandered into the liquor store, and they were right there on the front table!
> 
> First, the bad news: There was talk of these being ~$200. They are not. They are retailing for $450, a $125 upcharge over the standard Alden 405's.
> 
> ...


Look like the Leather Soul Ultimate - fully leather lined, etc... Very nice...

While I don't mind the color of the Standard 405, I do prefer the darker brown of the JCREW / Leather Soul version. Can you get the original 405 to darken with polish / cream and age?

I'm going to get a pair of the Modified Last INDY Boots from Moulded Shoe - put a deposit down today and they'll be in early next year. They will come in the standard 405 color and I'm hoping to darken them a bit when I buy them. However, I certainly can't wear them to work and will likely knock around in them, they are work boots - not planning on getting a good shine on them - just some wax to protect the leather.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Mike,

I've heard good things about this: 

I think it was on one of those Indiana Jones obsession sites, they were advising Pecard's Brown until the right color was reached, then switching to regular Pecards. I think Obenauf's would definitely darken things up too.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

videocrew said:


> Mike,
> 
> I've heard good things about this:
> 
> I think it was on one of those Indiana Jones obsession sites, they were advising Pecard's Brown until the right color was reached, then switching to regular Pecards. I think Obenauf's would definitely darken things up too.


Thanks Videocrew - Wonder if I can do this without darkening up the white stitching...Would be very tough I think.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

videocrew said:


> On Saturday I went by the Alden store on Madison and tried on a pair of Indy boots. Great, incredibly comfortable, but I didn't love the color. I decided to wait until the J. Crew version Mr. Mort had predicted was released. Well, on Sunday I wandered into the liquor store, and they were right there on the front table!
> 
> First, the bad news: There was talk of these being ~$200. They are not. They are retailing for $450, a $125 upcharge over the standard Alden 405's.
> 
> ...


Quick question - Did the boots come with inserts or just regular liner? Any different than the 405s? Important for me to know as my size on Modified Last is different if the boots are made with an insert.

Thanks again, Mike


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Mike147 said:


> Thanks Videocrew - Wonder if I can do this without darkening up the white stitching...Would be very tough I think.


Agreed, I'd go with Obenaufs in that case. It's translucent, shouldn't darken the stitching. I don't think mine have an insert, but I'll check when I get home.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Nice Boots!*

I was disappointed with the JCrew Alden Longwings....especially at the price point they were ($425)...for 100 more I could've gotten genuine whiskey cordovan at Alden on Madison...If they were $200 different story altogether, but for that price...well, I said it already.

The boots look great though, just wondering if Alden will put something similar out in the near future.


----------



## Max875 (May 22, 2008)

I darkened a pair of Indys using regular Pecards and the moc-toe stitching stayed an off-white color. I applied a coat of the Pecards and then used a hairdryer set on low to melt the Pecards into the leather (about 5 minutes per boot). I let the boots dry for a few days and applied another coat of Pecards using the same procedure. I did this 4 times.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Max875 said:


> I darkened a pair of Indys using regular Pecards and the moc-toe stitching stayed an off-white color. I applied a coat of the Pecards and then used a hairdryer set on low to melt the Pecards into the leather (about 5 minutes per boot). I let the boots dry for a few days and applied another coat of Pecards using the same procedure. I did this 4 times.


Would love to see a pic - can you post?


----------



## Max875 (May 22, 2008)

Sure, I will try to post a picture on Wed. night. I'm out of town until then.


----------

